# Help fumes in house since oil tank filled



## ninkynonk1 (19 Dec 2011)

I'm at my wits end.  We had delivery of kerosene a week ago and since then there has been a very strong smell in the playroom.  This room is nearest the boiler.  I have had a plumber over and he checked out the line from the boiler into the house.  He also checked out the boiler which is located in our utility room.  No leak was found.  He also pressure tested the line, again no loss in pressure.   Is it possible that the kerosene I got was dirty and that could be causing the fumes.  I don't know where else to go to for advice.  I have two small kids at home and I'm afraid the fumes are dangerous and of course its Christmas week?


----------



## pa12 (19 Dec 2011)

sounds like your plumber knows what hes at,but if its a plastic tank with a lid i doubt the problem lies with the tank,unless the delivery company spilled a lot by accedent and didnt tell you.also where is your flue outlet,fumes can blow from the boiler flue to a room vent or window because of the changeing weather.if its a constant smell its a leak or spill or is it when your boiler is on??.hope this helps.


----------



## regvw (19 Dec 2011)

are you in an estate, could someone elses tank have leaked and the oil is under your house now.I have seen this before


----------



## Shane007 (19 Dec 2011)

First thing to do is install a carbon monoxide alarm in the room that you are worried about. Too many disasters discovered when it is too late. Or get an OFTEC engineer to call. Flue gas analysers also have carbon monoxide detectors built in and he/she can check with boiler running there and then. They will also have a better trained eye to spot other potential risks that could be causing the problem.

To locate an OFTEC engineer see http://www.ofteconline.com/locatecompanyIreland.asp

Another check is make sure you had a delivery of the correct fuel type, i.e. you could be running on kerosene and the delivery driver filled you with gas oil. This requires a much higher pump pressure on the burner to atomize and you may have incomplete combustion, resulting in high carbon monoxide fumes from the boiler flue. FYI as kerosene is red and gas oil is green. You can check by turning off the isolating valve & unscrewing the oil filter at the tank.

I was recently called to a boiler sooting up and when I checked the fuel it was clear. It turned out to be laundered diesel, which they remove the dye with sulphuric acid. This destroys oil pumps. The client purchased the diesel from guy selling drums of heating oil from the back of a van!


----------

